# My Syrians - Photos...



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Someone asked for pics...
You sure you wanted pics ? 

Current head count of 8 Syrians and at the moment am at double figures of meeces oh and 1 Chinese dom spot.

Here goes....

*Syrians...

Storm
My SH Black handsome man.*
Getting on a bit now so not as sexy shiny super GOTH Black as he used to be...










and in his younger days...










*
Lord Magik
My LH Cream Roan chap*










Pixie
LH Satin Sable lady










*Thunder
(Son of Storm)
SH Grey Banded cuddlesome monkey*

His best " Who...me?!? " look










and looking handsome










*
White Noise
LH White, my big polar bear lady.*










*Demon*
SH White
(Son of Storm x White Noise)
A proper gorgeous lump 'o' hamster !










*
Nymph*

LH Golden Tort.Dom.Spot (or pretty lady for short...lol)










*Imp*
SH Red-Eyed Cream.
Latest addition to the syrian crew - Very pretty baby girl. photo doesn't do her justice AT all.










And last but not least...

*Fairy *

My new pretty Chinese Dom-Spot girl.



















Phew...

Don't think I've left anyone out.
Now then, who wants to see some mice ?

LOL ! :blush:


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

So cute I've never seen one with long hair before


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww your hammies are all so cute


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are adorable, I would love a long haired hamster one day but I have far too many cages to clean out already.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

theyre all beautiful! and I wanna see some meeces  PLEEEAAASSSEE!!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I love Nymph and Lord Magic - and the Chinese dom spot is the cutest _ever_!!!

PICCIES OF MEECES PLEASE    :001_tt2:  *on my knees begging: (How many do you have?)


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

how many meece ?
too many at the moment...lol

this is my fuzzy hairless man Halo :001_tt1:



















Here's mrs Moo 
(and she is rather a cow lately - will not play nice with my new hairless)



















Precious
my home bred banded fuzzy sweetie










Moos daughters Angel (white) and Lucyfur (Black)



















My new hairless ladies

Elf










Tinsel and Cracker










They're the main crew. 
But have a few more besides...
3 babies waiting on new homes, one due to be collected today. 
Plus another pair of banded ladies and 2 more lads am looking to rehome.
- if possible just to give me a bit more space - 
If not no matter I can wait. 
Am on a quest for broken marked hairless.
It's a slow hard road but I'll get there in the end !!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are lovely....


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

All the other meece mentioned have gone to another hobby breeder today.
She came she saw she wanted....lol

Well pleased. 

So all my meece crew are now all pictured bar one.
Here's the missing lad.

Feral - He is a bit as well. 
Reason being he escaped as a little 'un
Took me best part of a month to out-wit and catch the little monkey.

Pretty Blue lad he is - 
just not at all keen on being handled, he'd rather be free-range. :001_tt2:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

You have so many beautiful little ones!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh wow, feral is gorgeous!

none of the other pictires came up for me though :/ weird. I'll look tomorrow on m mothers computer


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

They're all so cute! Question: do you trim your longhairs?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I love your fuzzies!!!! Your meeces are very cute. If I'm adding correctly is it 11 that you have? They are real cuties!!! (And if it is 11 that you have I have 2 more than you :001_tt2: Hehehehe!!!!) Can I steal some of your fuzzies pwetty please??


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Do I trim my longhairs ? - No not if I can help it.

Specially not when want to show them. It's only the Males who get super long fur and I keep mine on woodbased cat litter / paper litter / cardboard squares - bit of each. Keeps tangles to a minimum. 

Current meece head count ? - 9

2 males, 7 females 
But am expecting babies, so numbers will be up again soon.
Which should include more fuzzy-hairless !!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Myth said:


> Do I trim my longhairs ? - No not if I can help it.
> 
> Specially not when want to show them. It's only the Males who get super long fur and I keep mine on woodbased cat litter / paper litter / cardboard squares - bit of each. Keeps tangles to a minimum.
> 
> ...


I love your fuzzies!! I've only seen one once but it was nowhere near as cute as yours! And piccies of the babies as soon as they arrive pretty please


----------

